

Historical Debugging in Visual Studio 2010 - signa11
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/04/LangNET-Debugging

======
signa11
there is video/screencast (referenced from the article) available here:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/VisualStudio/Historical-
Debug...](http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/VisualStudio/Historical-Debugger-and-
Test-Impact-Analysis-in-Visual-Studio-Team-System-2010/). on another note, it
might be possible to have something like this in dtrace. but it would have to
be scripted on a case-by-case basis.

edit: seems to be available only on managed code...

------
gojomo
See similarly the 'Omniscient Debugger' for Java from Bil Lewis:

<http://www.lambdacs.com/debugger/>

